# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته های علوم انسانی و پیام نور

## aliara88

*سلام دوستان
من رشتم انسانی هست / خواستم بپرسم میتونم  یک رشته ی مهندسی در پیام نور بخونم؟*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *سلام دوستان
> من رشتم انسانی هست / خواستم بپرسم میتونم  یک رشته ی مهندسی در پیام نور بخونم؟*


اگه بدون کنکور شرکت کنی فقط حق داری از رشته هایی که واسه انسانی تعریف شده انتخاب کنی.دفترچه انتخاب رشته 93 شو ببین اگه واسه انسانی داشت میتونی

----------


## aliara88

> اگه بدون کنکور شرکت کنی فقط حق داری از رشته هایی که واسه انسانی تعریف شده انتخاب کنی.دفترچه انتخاب رشته 93 شو ببین اگه واسه انسانی داشت میتونی


یعنی چی؟! مگه با کنکور نمیتونم شرکت کنم. ببینید من کنکور انسانی سراسری دارم.. میخوام بدونم میتونم در پیام نور رشته های مهندسی رو شرکت کنم یا نه

----------

